# Pretty Pleased With Ones Self



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Well it took over 3hrs, including several ciggy breaks, chillout rests and obviously lots of head in hands and cursing..

but i finally got the f**cking thing back together, and it works..will have to check accuracy of course.

Its a fiddly bugger to work, nice and modular but with magnetic gears, near a magnet and a drive coupling thats the size of a pin head in a stupid place...

Anyway i learnt a few valuable lessons, the first of which is..if it starts playing up a bit check the battery first and don't just rush in and disassemble the movement.

I checked the battery i took out, after the event of course, and just out of interest.....1.10v...um could have been the problem all along!!!

And before anybody states the obvious....i know..i know.... :*****:

Keith

_Relaxed and chilled_


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

well done Keith. You must be relieved. I hope the time keeping is ok









Rich

PS - next time, try replacing the battery first


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well done mate!

Pics of the matching pair??

Cheers Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wahooo! Well done Keith. Knew you could do it


----------



## piet (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Keith, when working on an movement always stay calm.









I'ts not so difficult,

try to start with broken old quartz and mechanical movements and use anti magnetic tweezers.

the more you learn the more fun you have to work on movements.

great job, greetings piet


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks all, i was a bit worried for a while.

Practice will make perfect and i would certainly attempt another, i think with a few more under my belt it would be easier than the ESA 9162/4 movements to work on.

As the indexing is fixed in its little micromotor, regulation is a lot simpler, so its just really a case of checking for dirt and/or wear and following the correct procedure for re-assembly..thank god for the manual!!!

The watch has suffered no noticable time loss so far, i will stick it on the deltatest later to check the accuracy.

I noticed a few white desposits in the corner of the micromotor and wondered whether the oil inside had started to emulsify..

Can anybody check their Megasonic to see if they have the same deposits?

I will stick some pics up later of the watch with its f300 cousin!

Keith


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't you just love it when a plan (or lack of) comes together.

Nice one Keith.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> Can anybody check their Megasonic to see if they have the same deposits?


How many of us do you think have a Megasonic Keith?









Anyway, congratulations on the re-assembly. The Magasonic movement (Cal 1220 / 1230) is one of my all time favourite movements; there doesn't seem to be anything else comparable to it; those magnetic gears are truly unique.

There do seem to be a couple of issues with these watches, at least in my experience, and I have 5-6 Megasonics (some non-working).

Firstly, as great as those magnetic gears are, the slightest bit of dirt anywhere in the train causes the watch to stop. Unlike gears with teeth, which exert a physical force on adjacent gears, magnetic gears only have an air gap --- they are easily stopped by the slightest bit of dirt on a pivot etc.

Secondly, I think Omega made a mistake with how the single coil is secured --- some type of glue. I have seen several Megasonics where the coil has come adrift and is floating freely in the movement







Same applies to the Micromotor, several times I've nearly bid on a Megasonic only to see that it is missing from the tuning fork.

Still love it though....a few pictures. BTW: never noticed any deposits.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> *How many of us do you think have a Megasonic Keith?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> PS. Thanks Paul for the kind offer of spares for my watch on a other thread. let me know if my new found skills can be useful for your non-runners!!


I think I'm pretty good at repairing these...but I cannot rewind coils or replace missing micromotors.









BTW: There are at least two different coil types found on these movements. One is wound in a circular fashion as in the movement in my photo. The other one is more in a triangular shape. They probably both have the same resistance, number of wire coils and wire diameter.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

My apologies Paul, i hope you didn't think i was being patronising...just didn't think anybody else had been brave (stupid) enough to take one of these apart.









My Megasonic has the triangular shaped coil, not sure why or when it was they changed though. I have no technical updates in my service manual, which just shows the round type.

Here's a pic of the Megasonic accompanied by its close cousin, i suspect there will be a Megaquartz and a electroquartz version out there as well!!!










Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

No deposits on mine Keith


----------

